# Bohemian Rhapsody and Chopin



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Listening to this piece, the music at 1:00 - 1:10 reminded me of the end of Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen). I know Freddie Mercury liked Chopin, but: plagiarism? Homage? Coincidence? My imagination?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For me this is the most beautiful passage of the etude and I've never made that association and still can't now...I'm gonna have to go with 'imagination', final answer.


----------



## redrobin (May 26, 2012)

Yeah. I'll go with imagination.


----------



## rewers (Nov 13, 2012)

I totally agree with You! I've found this topic, because today I found out similiar example in this song (from 02:04-02:07) 



and I was looking for some other examples of similiarities between Chopin and Queen. 
For me that passage from Polonaise sounds like that moment from Bohemian Rhapsody, when Freddie sings "I see a little silhouetto of a man" or "thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me". It's delicate feeling, but I can taste it! hehe

Cheers and looking forward to some other examples!


----------



## haddi (Jun 8, 2019)

it does really sound like the "nothing really matters" part from Bohemian Rhapsody, but since it's too short i'll go with coincidence.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

haddi said:


> it does really sound like the "nothing really matters" part from Bohemian Rhapsody, but since it's too short i'll go with coincidence.


I go by the advice of James Bond: Once is happenstance. Twice is Coincidence. Three times is enemy action.

I think that after all these years (what, seven now from the first posting?) this clip still fits in the first category.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although Mercury knew and learned some Chopin pieces, when he trained as a pianist, he was a proficient but not a great player so i reckon it's mere coincidence. The similarity is slight.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

sah said:


> Listening to this piece, the music at 1:00 - 1:10 reminded me of the end of Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen). I know Freddie Mercury liked Chopin, but: plagiarism? Homage? Coincidence? My imagination?


'Nothing really matters' bit?


----------

